

3 Man Chess - tilt
http://www.3manchess.com/

======
episodeiv
For those speaking German, there's also quite an elaborate version using
hexagonal pieces at <http://www.dreierschach.de/>

------
dimitar
this is a round version.

There is a Bulgarian startup that provides another version that you can play
online with a community of other players: <http://www.threechess.com/en>

